# XD Magazine Loader?



## Ross (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum and to gun ownership. Last weekend I purchased a XD-9 Service model. I have put 150 rounds through it and absolutely love the gun and shooting.

After the first day, my finger used to push the rounds down into the magazine is sore! So, my question - *how do I use the XD magazine loader?* It seems like you shove the magazine into it, but I don't see how that helps me?

Anyone have a couple pictures or explanation on how to use it?

Thank you!
Ross
http://www.pbase.com/rosstomson/springfield_armory_xd_9mm


----------



## 45ForCalivn (Jan 20, 2008)

so if you hold it up, there should be a curvy part on one side. when the unit stands upright there should be a flat thing wall to the curvy part flush with the ground. you stick the mag up in there and use your thumb on the loader and your fingers on the mag. the loader has a notch that (when your hand compresses) pushes the follower down for you. then you put your round in as far as you can and while exerting pressure down on the round, you start to lift the loader up while also pushingthe round back, but you need to clear the notch. the loader just helps push the round down. you stilll need to hold the rounds down with the round your loading as you bring the loader up to clear the notch for the round. 

i'm very confusing i know :smt082
but its also explained in your manual :smt033


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

You can also just hold it in your hand like a syringe or have the base of the magazine in your palm and use your thumb in the notch.

The spring of the magazine follower should push up on the loader. If the loader does not slide easily along the magazine, it won't work. I had to take some sandpaper and loosen up one of my three XDGear loaders.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I suggest thumb pushups...

Assume the pushup position, but with only your thumbs on the ground.

Do 20-30 pushups per day in this manner, and you'll be able to load an Abrams Tank with your bare thumb...

JW


----------



## Ross (Feb 19, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> I suggest thumb pushups...
> 
> Assume the pushup position, but with only your thumbs on the ground.
> 
> Do 20-30 pushups per day in this manner, and you'll be able to load an Abrams Tank with your bare thumb...


Hahaha, only one problem with that, my last name isn't Norris.

Thank you for the replies - seems pretty easy I guess. I'm at work now, so I'll try it when I get home. It seems like its easier but slower. But to save my thumb, I will just have to get used to it. Also, my magazine is snug in the loader, so I think I'll file it down with sandpaper. I'll try to take some pictures along the way and post a couple 

Thank you for the explanations!

-Ross


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

For starters throw that junkie thing away. Go to a gun store and purchase a HKS magazine loader. The 940 model is what I use for Sig 229 and XD magazines. Here's a picture on this site: http://www.gunaccessories.com/HKS/MagazineSpeedloaders/index.asp. If in doubt, take one of your magazines with you for proper sizing.


----------



## Ross (Feb 19, 2008)

SigZagger said:


> For starters throw that junkie thing away. Go to a gun store and purchase a HKS magazine loader. The 940 model is what I use for Sig 229 and XD magazines. Here's a picture on this site: http://www.gunaccessories.com/HKS/MagazineSpeedloaders/index.asp. If in doubt, take one of your magazines with you for proper sizing.


Hmmmmm. Those do look easy. After your comment I searched and found this loader as well ( 



 ) seems to work pretty darn well and even features a Springfield magazine. Heard of that one before or would you still go with the HKS?

-Ross


----------



## Ross (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, I'll definitely need a 3rd party loader. At home now trying the XD package one and it sucks. It does hold it down, but it doesn't allow for easy seating of the ammo. 

HKS or the UpLULA are looking better and better. 

-Ross


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

*newbie*

your guys are tripping! mine works fine for the SA xd45 acp tactical and I've sent atleast 4000-5000rds through my xd maybe some more practice and you will change your mind . if not maybe buy the hks but its a waste of money I have 1 and its :smt076brokenimage


----------



## Root (Feb 6, 2008)

Anyone try that Maglula speedloader? The videos make it look pretty damn functional, but for all I know it took 20 takes to get it to work.
Thanks,
Bri


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Root said:


> Anyone try that Maglula speedloader? The videos make it look pretty damn functional, but for all I know it took 20 takes to get it to work.
> Thanks,
> Bri


A few people hers have given it a good review.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Ross,

What works for me may not feel comfortable to you. The three mentioned are all different in design and operation. One you push downward, the other is thumb action and the other you squeeze. I haven't seen an Uplula or Maglula model in any gunstore, but at least you could try the HKS with one of your magazines. To each his own...good luck.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

SigZagger said:


> Ross,
> 
> What works for me may not feel comfortable to you. The three mentioned are all different in design and operation. One you push downward, the other is thumb action and the other you squeeze. I haven't seen an Uplula or Maglula model in any gunstore, but at least you could try the HKS with one of your magazines. To each his own...good luck.


I too am interested in the Uplula Mag loaders. From what I've seen on a few videos and read on other boards, they work pretty good.

I saw on the Uplula website that Cabela's carries them, but I haven't been able to find it. There is a Cabela's here in Phoenix, I'm going to check it out this weekend. The Uplula does seem like a good product, but rather expensive.

Here is one that I found at Bass Pro Shops last weekend for $3.00 + tax. It fits 9mm and .40 double stack magazines. It's not as fast loading as the Uplula, but it sure saves your fingers. It's metal construction, not plastic. It works like the one that comes with the XD which works fine for me and I hardly think it a piece of junk. Ruger provided a metal one with my SR9. But, each to their own....

 ​


----------

